# Boost Gauge hide-a-way



## Miguelcon74 (Sep 2, 2019)

Deezstr8nutz said:


> Just wanted to show gauge mounting location thats not up in your face on top of the dash. Driver side air vent
> View attachment 284870
> View attachment 284870


Does air still blow around it? Clean look!


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

Deezstr8nutz said:


> Just wanted to show gauge mounting location thats not up in your face on top of the dash. Driver side air vent
> View attachment 284870
> View attachment 284870


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

No. But i could never get that vent to hit me anywhere except my knee anyways. LOL!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you add some text and steps to make this a How-To or shall I move it to readers projects?


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

Can you move for me. Ill do the steps but it wont be for a bit. Thank you.


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

actually i just saw i put it in the diesel section. Did not mean to do that. Gen. 1, 1.4l


----------



## Deezstr8nutz (Jul 15, 2017)

At night this location of boost gauge gives a nasty reflection in the door window


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ah, that's a bummer. It looks super clean otherwise, though it'd be cool if you could figure out how to duct around it to still act as a vent, but that's a good bit more fabrication than I think you are planning on. Especially if it glares at night.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Smaller diameter gauge, 3d printer and a small hood would do the trick.


----------

